# What nic content do you vape?



## Nightwalker (12/1/16)

Very curious about it. What is your general nic % in your vape?


----------



## Silver (12/1/16)

12mg to 18mg, depending on the device

12mg generally for lung hit devices
18mg for mouth to lung

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nightwalker (12/1/16)

Silver said:


> 12mg to 18mg, depending on the device
> 
> 12mg generally for lung hit devices
> 18mg for mouth to lung


Cool. So I'm not the only one at that %.


----------



## Silver (12/1/16)

I think nic strength has reduced considerably as the airflow and power has increased on the typical equipment.

On this forum, there are many *enthusiastic *vapers with high powered gear. For example, the Crius dual coil tank on a Rolo 200W. So I can fully understand 3mg and 6mg on that type of setup.

But on the tamer gear, especially mouth to lung, I still think 18mg (and sometimes 12mg) is far better and whats required for getting off the stinkies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (12/1/16)

I so agree. In my dual Clapton Crius v3 velocity on top of my RX200 I'm vaping fruitninja 6mg from vape alchemy but.... In my Ijust2 kit I'm packing Cuban cigar 18mg.


----------



## Pixstar (12/1/16)

3mg, occasionally 6mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (12/1/16)

3mg for me  

Something interesting though.... I received a batch of 0mg max vg juices, I topped up the pg to bring it closer to 60/40 and that throat hit is sufficient. Vaping for a week nic free - daily intake around 25ml

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/1/16)

3mg nic and i dabble with 0mg every now and again.
I have to admit that without the nic the flavours definitely arent the same or as good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/16)

9mg in my REO's and 3mg in all the lung hitting devices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KlutcH (12/1/16)

3mg since I left twisp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (12/1/16)

3mg during the week, 0mg weekends (especially at night while catching up on movies and eating snacks).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (12/1/16)

36, 24, 18 and now 12, can even tolerate 6!

Interestingly I have yet to hear of a vaper that went up in nic in the longer run, which supports the science that nic by itself is not addictive.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stevape;) (12/1/16)

6 mg Is my happy place anything less and it feels like its never enough.. Chain vape 24/7 then

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern (12/1/16)

I started out on 6mg but that felt to strong for me very fast. Dropped it to 3. Now 2 months later I have dropped to 0, I still vape 3mg when I feel the craving but otherwise I prefer 0 nic or if it was easier to get 1.5mg I would be happy. I tend to buy a 3 and 0 and mix them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sebastian (12/1/16)

Ive been doing around 0mg - 3mg - 6mg, but i think 6mg is a good spot for me. It all depends on the what im feeling hey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (12/1/16)

I'm using 3mg in the VM Tropical Ice as I use it to mix with other ejuices. The rest have all dropped to 0mg  Now I mostly just enjoy the flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sebastian (12/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> I'm using 3mg in the VM Tropical Ice as I use it to mix with other ejuices. The rest have all dropped to 0mg  Now I mostly just enjoy the flavours.


I smoke a lot og 0mg but sometimes certain flavours just need the nic, else it feels like somethings missing xD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (12/1/16)

Andre said:


> 36, 24, 18 and now 12, can even tolerate 6!
> 
> Interestingly I have yet to hear of a vaper that went up in nic in the longer run, which supports the science that nic by itself is not addictive.


36?? Did u vape it straight from the bottle


----------



## Nightwalker (12/1/16)

I went up. Was on 6. Well still have six in my one tank, but in my other.. 18mg.
Not sure if I'd try drip the 18mg though. Lol


----------



## korn1 (12/1/16)

6 mg / 9 mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (12/1/16)

6mg at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (12/1/16)

3mg for me and 6mg sometimes when needing the quick fix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (12/1/16)

I've tried 18mg, 12mg and now I'm on 6mg. The others are too strong for me which is weird, coz I've been smoking the heavy stuff all my life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks (12/1/16)

12 & 9mg for MTL... Anything lower doesn't do it for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (12/1/16)

3mg all day long. Thinking of dropping to 1.5mg soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (12/1/16)

18, 12, 9, 6, 3, and now 2mg. I find that i don't vape for the nicotine, all i want from my vape is MMMM MMMM MMMM(close eye's for effect) flavor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lushen (12/1/16)

I started on 18MG, then moved to 9MG and now have been on 6MG for the past 8-9 months. I am really enjoying some juices in 3MG in the bellus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (12/1/16)

6 / 9 / 12 / 18 depending on the mood

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lehan (12/1/16)

18mg in my Twisp Edge and 3mg in my Subox

Reactions: Like 2


----------

